# Waiting for uevents to be processed [ !! ]

## ckx3009

during boot, it stops for a minute on the line "Waiting for uevents to be processed", and after it reports [ !! ].

i have not recompiled the kernel (i say that because i saw, reading other similar posts, that every time the first question was "have you recompiled your kernel?")..so i don't know what is happened.

i searched in the forum for similar problems but i found nothing interesting.

here is my .config

http://pastebin.com/m5937e28b

edit: 

i saw later, that the process "udevd" takes 1 of my CPUs to 100% after boot.

then i have to kill and restart that process to avoid this cpu use.

reedit: 

also if i restart udevd, the process increase quickly his cpu usage: in one minute it is at 100% (on 1 cpu) again.

----------

## Xywa

I have the same problem. I have to wait 45-60 sekunds...

Any sollution?

----------

## coplaniuk

Noticed the same type of error when I switched from my ipw3945 drivers to the iwl3945 drivers.  Now my network names are allegedly all messed up.  I now get a device named "wmaster0_rename" and it emits an error at boot.  Meanwhile, I experience no behavior issues aside from the lag at boot when it's "Waiting for uevents..."

The gentoo wiki article on the iwl3945 drivers suggests cleaning up my device names, but I don't know how to do that. 

Suggestions?

----------

## desultory

 *coplaniuk wrote:*   

> The gentoo wiki article on the iwl3945 drivers suggests cleaning up my device names, but I don't know how to do that.

 That is most likely a reference to removing the appropriate rules from /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, or removing the file entirely.

----------

## coplaniuk

That worked for me.  I literally deleted the file, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules, and it fixed itself.  Formerly, my device was called eth2, and now it's called wlan0, so I had to rename my symbolic links in /etc/init.d (or just create a link to /etc/init.d/net.lo with a name matching your device...in my case net.wlan0).  I also had to update all the names in my /etc/conf.d/net configuration.  

Works like a charm.

Side note...I also had to add a link in /etc/init.d/ for net.wmaster0.  Don't know exactly what that device is, but it's considered a network device when I bring up ifconfig...so I guess it needs the link.

----------

## piponazo

I have the same problem and I started to see it when I enabled the framebuffer decoration with uvesafb driver. I don't have any wifi device.

Any suggestion?

----------

